# Ritc 134



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*September 11, 2009

Desert Diamond Casino,
Tucson, Ariz. 

RITC MW Title
Eddie Arizmendi ( 185 ) vs Mike Ashford ( 185 )



Jeremy Larsen ( 170 ) vs Gabe Casillas ( 165 )
Lyle Steffens ( 190 ) vs Leroy Fornoff ( 190 )
Julian Samaniego ( 145 ) vs Doug Moore ( 145 )
Jed Jobe ( 235 ) vs Joe Yager ( 235 )
Nick Rhoads ( 160 ) vs Darin Kelly ( 165 )
Nick Marus ( 155 ) vs Robert Gainey ( 155 )

Nic Stone ( 185 ) vs Jake Ramsey ( 185 )
Jonathan Ploof ( 185 ) vs Xavier Reyes ( 185 )
Manny Guajardo ( 175 ) vs Brian Ingram ( 180 )
Grant Hawkins ( 185 ) vs Eric Heath ( 195 )
Andres Acuna ( 175 ) vs Jose Diaz ( 170 )
Mike Kasser ( 155 ) vs Oscar Rodriguez ( 155 )
Gabe Rosa ( 160 ) vs Roman Salazar ( 155 )

Manny Morales ( 145 ) vs Van Sanders ( 145 )
Marshall Swerdfeger ( 170 ) vs Josh Davison ( 165 )
Mark Vujovic ( 185 ) vs Curtis Washington ( 185 )
Ismael Valsquez ( 160 ) vs Anthony Garrett ( 160 )
Jason Polk ( 165 ) vs Carl Jones ( 165 )
Brandyn Martinez ( 135 ) vs Freddie Lux ( 150 )
Chris Eggelston ( 135 ) vs Ricardo Ramirez ( 135 )*​


----------

